# continuation of my training. . .



## striker (Apr 27, 2007)

my previous journal :

dAiLy dose: texas progression - - Nutricraze :: Health Forum

*

DAY 3 week 26

Squat -  10x10 @ 165lbs - 

10
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
6-4
*


----------



## striker (Apr 29, 2007)

*DAY 1 week 27  : april 30*

*

Squat - 6x10 @ 190lbs

6-6-6-6-6-5-5-5-5-5

Dips - BW -progression scheme

5reps x 9 sets


Barbell rows - 6x10 @ 225lbs - to follow --

*


btw: i'am on a diet phase from 210lbs last feb 07, i am now down to 190lbs.. so my lifts quite went down..


----------



## vortrit (Apr 29, 2007)

That's A LOT of sets...


----------



## striker (Apr 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That's A LOT of sets...




yes sir.. its the German Volume Training scheme 

dAiLy dose: texas progression - - Nutricraze :: Health Forum


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never liked german volume training. Way to easy to overtrain, and there are alot better routines you can put together to suit your needs. However if you insist on doing it, listen to your body and if you feel fatigued dont workout on that day. You will be doing your body more bad than good if you try to push through something like that.


----------



## striker (Apr 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have never liked german volume training. Way to easy to overtrain, and there are alot better routines you can put together to suit your needs. However if you insist on doing it, listen to your body and if you feel fatigued dont workout on that day. You will be doing your body more bad than good if you try to push through something like that.




yes sir.. i know.. actually i have been doing this for i think 3months.. now i have  tweaked the volume training in such a way it will not result into overtraining


----------



## striker (Apr 30, 2007)

continuation of DAY 1 week 27

Barbell rows - 6x10 @ 225lbs - 

4-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x-x  ---time for the improved 10x10 volume training


----------



## striker (May 2, 2007)

DAY 2 week 27  --- may 3

*

10x10 improved volume trg. deadlift - leg curl

completed -

 5reps deadlift @ 230lbs - 5reps leg curl   (counted as set1) same scheme for set 2 to set 10

Pullups - EDT + 20lbs db

33 reps

*


----------



## striker (May 3, 2007)

*continuation of DAY 2 week 27*

*

10x10 - military press - side lateral raise

x5 push press @ 135lbs - - x5 side raise (set 1 to 10) -- completed

triceps push downs - 3sets x 10reps


*


----------



## striker (May 6, 2007)

DAY 3 week 27

*

Squats @ 175lbs- Calf Raise 10x10 

x6 squats + x4 calf raise makes set1 (up to set 10)


Dips - progression 4x6 BW used


*


----------



## striker (May 7, 2007)

cont of DAY 3 week 27 

*

rows @ 195lbs 10x10  - chinups

x6 rows - x3 chinups --set 1 to 10



*


----------



## striker (May 9, 2007)

Day 1 week 28  -may 10

*

Dips - progression BW @ 4x6

decline bench press 12x3

triceps pushdowns 10x3

***il be doing squats the following day ***

*


----------



## striker (May 10, 2007)

cont. of Day 1 week 28 ---may 11

*

squats - standing calf raise 10x10

squats @ 185lbs 

x5squats + x5calf raise

*


----------



## striker (May 13, 2007)

start of OVT for chest -- may 14

*

Bench press @ 135lbs

x5 + x5 inclined db flies

declined skull crushers

12x3

*


----------



## striker (May 14, 2007)

cont. of Day 1 week 28 : may 15

*

OVT

barbell rows (deloaded) @ 130lbs   - parallel hand grip chinups

x5 rows + x3 chinups -BW



*


----------



## striker (May 16, 2007)

Day 2 weeek 28 -- may 17 -- OVT day

*

Deadlift - Leg curl 

x5 @ 240lbs  + x5 leg curls

Military Press - side raises

x5 @ 140lbs + x5 side raises
*


----------



## striker (May 20, 2007)

DAY 3 week 28 -- may 21

*

OVT

Squat - Standing Leg raise

x5@ 195lbs + x5 leg raise

*


----------



## striker (May 22, 2007)

cont. of DAY 3 week 28 --may 22

*

OVT 

bench @ 145lbs x5 -- inclined db flies x5   10sets

3x12 skull crushers
*


----------



## striker (May 23, 2007)

cont of DAY 3 week 28-may 24

*
barbell rows @ 140lbs x5 + x1 parallel grip chinups -BW 10sets

pullups - EDT + 35lbs x16
*


----------



## striker (May 24, 2007)

DAY 1 week 29

*

SQUAt - standing calf raise

squat @ 205lbs x5 + x5 calf raise --stopped at the 7th set.. 

Bench pRess - inclined flies

bp @ 155lbs x5 + x5 incl. flies -- 10sets

*


----------



## striker (May 27, 2007)

*organized volume training :

Day 1 -- Legs - Tris
         O F F
Day 2 -- Chest/Back
         O F F
Day 3 -- Deadlift
        O F F
Day 4 -- Delts - Bis
        O F F
        repeat
*

*** modified from the OVT version of Christian Thibaudeau


----------



## striker (May 28, 2007)

cont. of Day 1 week 29
*
Barbell rows @ 150lbs + x1 pronated grip chinups  --10sets

*


----------



## striker (May 31, 2007)

Day 2 week 29 --- may 29

*
Deadlift - leg curl x10 sets

x5 @ 260lbs  + x5 leg curl

Military press - side raises

x5 @ 145lbs + x5 side raises  x10sets

CG press x5 + pushdowns x5 x10sets


*


----------



## striker (Jun 3, 2007)

Day 3 week 29 --- june 3
*
Squats - standing calf raise

x5 @ 215lbs + x5 calf raise x10sets

Biceps

x3 pullups BW + x5 db preacher curls x10sets

*


----------



## striker (Jun 4, 2007)

Day 1 week 30

*

Bench press - inclined db flies

x5 @ 165lbs   x5 incl flies x10sets


*


----------



## striker (Jun 6, 2007)

cont of Day 1 --- june 7
*
bb rows @ 155lbsx5x10
chinups +10lbs x1x10

*


----------



## striker (Jun 10, 2007)

Day 2 week 30
*

Deadlift - Leg Curl
SET A
DL x270x5x10
Legcurl x5x10
*


----------



## striker (Jun 13, 2007)

Day 3 week 30 - june 14
*

set a

pushpress -150x5x10
side raises -5x10

set b

closegrip press -5x10
tris extension -5x10
*


----------



## striker (Jun 19, 2007)

Day 1 week 31 --- june 18

*
set a

Squats x225x5x10
Calfraise x5x10

Day 2 - week 31 -- june 19

set a
BenchPress - 175lbs
5-5-5-5-5-5-5-5-3-3
Inclined flies
5-5-5-5-5-5-5-5-7-7

set b 

pullups BWx3x10
preacher curl x7x10



*


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2007)

Day 3 week 31 -- june 21

*
set a 
barbell rows 8-8-8-8-8-6-6-6-6-6
 chinups 2x10

set b

closegrip bench -5x10
triceps ext -5x10

*


----------



## striker (Jun 24, 2007)

Day 4 -- week 31 -- jun 24

*

set a

deadlift @ 280lbs - 5-5-5-3-3-3-3-3-3-3
leg curl -5-5-5-7-7-7-7-7-7-7

*


----------



## striker (Jun 27, 2007)

Day 5 --week 31 --june 27

*
set a

Push Jerk 155x5x10
side rasie x5x10

set b

close grip press x5x10
triceps ext. 5x10

*


----------



## striker (Jul 1, 2007)

Day 1 week 32 --- jun 30

Biceps 

pullups xBWx3x10
ez bar curl x7x10

Day 2 week 32 - july 1

set a

squat 235x3x10
calf raise 7x10

set b

bench press 185x3x10
incl db press 7x10


----------



## striker (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 3 week 32

set a
Powercleans 35lbsx5x10
Single db rows 5x10

Day 4 week 32 - july 7

Deadlift 290x3x10    ----finished the working sets for 45mins.
leg curl 7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-6-5


----------



## striker (Jul 8, 2007)

Day 4 week 32

set a

Push Press @ 160x5x10
side raises x5x10

done in 45mins.


----------



## striker (Jul 11, 2007)

Day 1 week 33 -- july 11

*

set a
Squats @ 245x3x10


set b

pullups + 10lbs: 3-3-3-3-2-2-2-2-2-2
db curls 7-7-7-7-6-6-6-6-6-6


*


----------



## striker (Jul 11, 2007)

Day 2 week 33 -- july 12

*

set a
hang cleans @ 45lbs x5x10
single db rows x5x10

set b

benchpress @ 195lbsx3x10
inclined db press x7x10

*


----------



## striker (Jul 14, 2007)

Day 3 week 33 --july 14

*

set a
Deadlift @ 300lbsx3x10
leg curl x7-7-7-7-7-7-7-5-5-5

done in 45mins
*


----------



## striker (Jul 16, 2007)

Day 4 week 33 ---july 16

*

set a

pushpress @165lbsx5x10
side raises 5x10  -------------------- done in 45mins

set b 

close grip bench 5x10
db ext 5x10

completed in 1 hr and 15mins

*


----------



## striker (Jul 17, 2007)

Day 1 week 34 --- july 18

*

squats @ 255lbsx3x10

set b

pullups +10lbs x3-3-2-2-2-2-2-2-2-2
db curls x7x10

*


----------



## striker (Jul 20, 2007)

Day 1 week 34 --- july 20

*
hang cleans @ 50lbs x5x10  DONE IN 35mins
single db rows x5x10

set b

benchpress @ 205lbs 3-3-3-3-3-3-3-3-2-x   TIME FOR BB ROUTINE
inclined db press 7-7-7-7-7-7-7-7-8-x


*


----------



## striker (Jul 23, 2007)

Day 3 week 34 -- july 23

*

set a 

Deadlift @ 310x3x10
leg curl 7-7-7-6-6-6-6-5-5-5  ----- done in 1 hr.

*


----------



## striker (Jul 25, 2007)

Day 4 - -week 34 

*
military press @ 110x3x10
side raises 3x10
*

Day 1 ---week 35 july 25

*

Squats @ 160x3x10
Leg extension @ 3x12

Biceps curl -inside curl @ 3x10
               -outside curl @ 3x10


*


----------



## striker (Jul 28, 2007)

Day 2 week 35 --july 28

*
set a
hang cleans @ 55lbs x5x5
pendlay rows 10x3

set b

military press @ 115lbs 10x3
side raises 10x3



*


----------



## striker (Jul 30, 2007)

Day 3 week 35 -- july 30

*

set a 

Bench pRess @ 140x10x3
declined db press x12x3

set b

GoodMOrnings @ 35lbs x10x3

set c

lying triceps extension @ 10x3
dips @ BW x8x2

DONE in 40mins.


*


----------



## striker (Jul 30, 2007)

new program scheme :

*

DAY 1
squats - leg extension
military press - side raises

DAY 2

hangcleans
rows
triceps 

DAY 3

bench press  - declined press
gudam
biceps - curls

*


----------



## striker (Aug 1, 2007)

Day 1 --week 36 --- AUG 1

*

set a

squats @ 170x10x3
leg ext. @ 12x2

set b

military press / push press @ 120lbsx10x3
side raises x12x2

*


----------



## striker (Aug 4, 2007)

Day 2 --week 36 --AUG 4

*

set a 

hangcleans @ 45lbsx5x5
parallel bb rows @ 70lbsx12x3

set b

db curls inside curl 10x3
outside curl 12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 4, 2007)

striker said:


> new program scheme :
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## striker (Aug 5, 2007)

Day 3 week 36 - AUG 5

*

set a
military press/ push press @ 125lbsx10x3
side raises x10x3

set b

goodmornings @ 45lbs x12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 7, 2007)

Day 1 ---week 37 --AUG 7

*
SET A
Squat @ 180x10x3
leg extensions x12x3

SET B

bench press @ 150x10x3
decline db press @12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 9, 2007)

Day 2 --week 37 --AUG 9

*

Set A 

Hang cleans @ 45lbsx5x5
parallel rows @ 80lbsx12x3

Set B

Inside db curl @ 12x3
outside db curl @ 12x3

*


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

looks like the weights are going up. 
I see you are in the PI. Do you train w/ Eskrima? A friend of mine was telling me about it...then I saw an episode w/ it...looks interesting.


----------



## striker (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> looks like the weights are going up.
> I see you are in the PI. Do you train w/ Eskrima? A friend of mine was telling me about it...then I saw an episode w/ it...looks interesting.



im sorry sir. . but what's "PI" and NO i dont have any involvement with Eskrima. .


----------



## striker (Aug 12, 2007)

Day 3 --week 37 AUG 11

*
set A
pushpress @ 130lbsx10x3
one arm side raises @ 12x3

set B
goodmornings @ 45lbs x12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 12, 2007)

sorry doubled the post


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 13, 2007)

striker said:


> im sorry sir. . but what's "PI" and NO i dont have any involvement with Eskrima. .


PI: Phillipines. Do believe its the country designator? Like: The USA is: US, Canada is:CA and England is: UK (United Kingdom)


----------



## striker (Aug 14, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> PI: Phillipines. Do believe its the country designator? Like: The USA is: US, Canada is:CA and England is: UK (United Kingdom)




oh. . i see... actually the abbreviation for Philippines.. is Phils.  (^^,)

i dont train with Eskrima.. BUT i do with Kickboxing.. in a local martial arts gym. . .though i really wanted to train MMA but since i am working. . i dont have the free time to insert it.. i recently stopped training in kickboxing because of my busy work sched, but i am planning to train again soon 

x-cess: i cant afford enrolling in some know MMA gyms here.. such as NEW BREED ACADEMEY, and GRACIEBARRA.. others include.. PINOY TOP TEAM...ALLIANCE FIGHT CLUB and many more . .


----------



## striker (Aug 14, 2007)

*Day 1 week 38 --AUG 14

Squats @ 190x10x3

Benchpress @ 150x10x3
declined db press x12x3

lying french press @ 10-12-12*


----------



## striker (Aug 16, 2007)

Day 2 --week 38 -- AUG 16
*

hangcleans @ 50lbsx5x5
parallel rows @ 85lbsx12x3

db curl (inside curl) x12-10-10
outside curl x12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 17, 2007)

Day 3-- week 38 - -AUG 18

*

set a
push press @ 130x10-12-12
one arm side raises 12x3

set b

GoodMornings @ 50lbsx12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 20, 2007)

DAY 1 week 39 ---- AUG 20

*

Squats @ 200lbsx10x3

Benchpress @ 150lbsx10x3
declined db press @ 12x3

Lying french press @ 12x3

*


----------



## striker (Aug 23, 2007)

Day 2 week 39 --AUG 22

*

bb rows @ 90x12x3

db curl (inside curl) x12x3
outside curl x12x3


*


----------



## striker (Aug 25, 2007)

Day 3-- week 39 - -AUG 25



set a
push press @ 130x12x3
one arm side raises 12x3

set b

GoodMornings @ 55lbsx12x3


----------



## striker (Aug 29, 2007)

Day 1 --week 40 -- aug 27

*
Squats @ 210x10x3
Bench press @ 150x10x3

ez bar curl (inside curl) x12x3
outside curl x12x3


*

Day 2 --week 40 -- AUG 29

*

hang cleans @ 55lbs x5x5

bb rows @ 95lbs x10x4

lying french press @12x4

*


----------



## striker (Sep 1, 2007)

Day 3 week 40 --- Sept 1

Push press 130x10-12-12
side raises -10x3

GoodMornings @60lbsx12x3

hammer curls x12x3


----------



## striker (Sep 4, 2007)

Day 1 week 41 --- sept 2

*

Squats @ 220lbs x8x3

Day 2 

Bb rows @130x12x3

Inclined db press @ 10x4
declined db press @ 10x3

*


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Striker!    Are your sets 8 sets of 3, or 3 sets of 8... I don't know how to read your journal yet... sorry.


What are your goals?


----------



## striker (Sep 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Striker!    Are your sets 8 sets of 3, or 3 sets of 8... I don't know how to read your journal yet... sorry.
> 
> 
> What are your goals?



oh sorry 3 sets of 10-12 goal is for muscle building.. i finished my strength training about April this year. .i might get back to it once i had the results i wanted here.. i also consider this phase as my "deloaded" phase since it involves light weights compared when i was doing strength training  i hope it was clear?  

so about the squats.. its 8reps of 3sets.. kinda weak  i plan to reach 12 reps first  before changing OR going back to heavy load..


----------



## striker (Sep 8, 2007)

Day 3 --- week 42 --- Sept 9

*

Squats @ 220x8repsx3sets  --- still having a hard time to make it x10

Inclined db press x12x3
declined db press x10x3

ez bar curl x10x3 (close grip)
seated db curl 10x3 (outside curl)


*


----------



## striker (Sep 11, 2007)

Day 4 --week 42 -- sept 11

*

hang cleans @60lbsx5x5

bb rows x12-10-10

*


----------



## striker (Sep 14, 2007)

Day 5 --week 42 --sept 14

*One arm dumbbell press @ 35lbs x12x3

side raises x12x3

GoodMornings @ 65lbs x10-12-12*


----------



## striker (Sep 15, 2007)

Day 1 week 43 --sept 16

*Squats @220lbsx10x3 --pause rep

Inclined db press 12x3

declined db press 12x3

close grip ez bb curl x12x3
seated db curl x12x3*


----------



## striker (Sep 19, 2007)

Day 2 --week 43 --sept 19

*Hang cleans @65lbsx3x5

seated cable rows @65lbsx12x4

close grip press x12x3*


----------



## striker (Sep 20, 2007)

Day 3 week 43 -- -sept 21

*
inclined db press @12x3

dips -slanting position @ 5x4

two handed side raises @10x3

Goodmorning @70lbsx10x3

*


----------



## striker (Sep 23, 2007)

Day 1 week 44- sept 23

*

squats @ 220lbsx10-10-7 ----time to deload 

close grip ez bar curl x12x3
seated db outside curl x12x3


*


----------



## striker (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 2 week 44 --sept 25

*

hangcleans @ 70lbs x 3x5

seated cable rows @75lbsx12x3

close grip bench press x12x3

*


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

How long are you staying with the higher reps?


----------



## striker (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> How long are you staying with the higher reps?



i change my exercises every 2mos. THEN if ever i reached my max at the specific exercise..thats the time i will shift on Volume training OR low rep (progression scheme) training. 

any suggestions? my goal for by december is to be defined/ripped (HOPEFULLY)
then maybe next year i can go back to strength training


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

Where are you at right now?  Bodyfat? Diet?


----------



## striker (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> Where are you at right now?  Bodyfat? Diet?



having a hard time on my diet  but i dropped 20lbs already


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

20 lbs is awesome!   I know,,, diet is the hardest part


----------



## striker (Sep 25, 2007)

katt said:


> 20 lbs is awesome!   I know,,, diet is the hardest part




actually im always thinking of using some fat burners and the likes.. BUT someone told me that fat burners also blocks good fats..  hmm any suggestions? / tips? actually my weakness is my cardio.. dont have the time anymore. BUT i train muay thai/ kickboxing 1x a week and i consider it my cardio. . i workout 3x a week plus 1day of muay thai. .


----------



## katt (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know about that,,, but fat burners don't take the place of a good diet.. that's what you need to concentrate on..   And upping your cardio.


----------



## striker (Sep 26, 2007)

katt said:


> I don't know about that,,, but fat burners don't take the place of a good diet.. that's what you need to concentrate on..   And upping your cardio.



yes i know. . . do you also do "cheat days" ? (on your diet? ) are you competing? any supplements? i only take whey protein for my postworkout.. that's all.


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

striker said:


> yes i know. . . do you also do "cheat days" ? (on your diet? ) are you competing? any supplements? i only take whey protein for my postworkout.. that's all.



Hell yeah I do a cheat *Meal* not day.  One a week, usually.. some people do them once every two weeks, and some people don't do them at all.   I don't know about competing, I keep going back & forth about it lately.

Supplements, yeah I take whey after my workouts, fish & flax oil and a multi-vitamin.


----------



## striker (Sep 27, 2007)

Day 3 week 44 - sept 27

*
inclined db press @65lbsx8x4
dips x8x4

side raises x12x3

Goodam @75lbsx10x3


*


----------



## striker (Sep 29, 2007)

Day 1 week 45 -- sept 29

*
squats @150lbsx61reps
10-10-10-10-8-8-5 --- EDT : 15mins

close ez grip curl x12x3
inclined db outside curl x10x3

*


----------



## striker (Sep 30, 2007)

Day 2 week 45 -- oct 1

*

Inclined db press @65lbx8x4
dips x10x3

seated cable row@85lbsx12x3

*


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Striker - how's the cardio coming?


----------



## striker (Oct 5, 2007)

Day 1 week 46 -- oct 5 

skipped Day 3 of week 45--- too bad

*

inclined db press @10x3
dips x10x3

seated cable rows 12x3

side raises x12x3

*


----------



## striker (Oct 5, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Striker - how's the cardio coming?



hmm i really have to catch up.. though i am doing this EDT training. . . an exercise done in 15mins total.. many reps and sets as possible until the 15mins is over. . .the total reps depends IF i will add weight the next session..  for example: since my focus is volume.. so i target 50 reps in 15mins.. thats the minimum.. i did 61reps in my last squat @ 150lbs
so i have to add 10lbs to make it 160 and try to get 50 reps or more in the same 15mins. time frame. . .


----------



## striker (Oct 8, 2007)

Day 2 ---week 46 -- oct 8

*

Squat @ 160lbs- 10x10x10x8x8x6x5 EDT 15mins

Triceps pushdowns x10x3
Chinups (partials) --for bis x8x8x8x6
seated db outside curl x8x3

*


----------



## striker (Oct 14, 2007)

Day 3 --- week 47 -- oct 12

*
inclined db press @10x3
dips x10x3

db shoulder press 12x3
side raises x12x3


goodmornings 80lbsx 10x3

*


----------



## striker (Oct 15, 2007)

Day 1 week 47 ---oct 15

*
hang cleans @80lbsx3x5

seated cable rows @ 110x10x3



*


----------



## striker (Oct 21, 2007)

*week 47

DAY 2 ------Oct 18

squats @170lbsx10x10x8x8x8x6x3x3 EDT

pullups BWx6x3
seated db outside curl x8x3

triceps pushdowns x40x8x3


Day 3

Oct 21

inclined db press x12x12x11
dips x8x3

shoulder db press x35x12x3
side raises x30x8x3

goodmornings x85lbsx8x3*


----------



## striker (Oct 24, 2007)

Day 1 week 48 --oct 24

*

hangcleans 3x5

seated cable rows @120lbsx10x4



*


----------



## striker (Oct 28, 2007)

Day 2 week 48 -- oct 27

*

EDT squats @ 170x8x8x8x8x6x3

triceps push downs x8x3

pullups x6x6x65x4

seated db curl x8x3
*


----------



## striker (Oct 29, 2007)

Day 3 week 48 -- oct 29

*

EDT inclined db press @50lbs 10x10x10x10x10x10 joined with dips BWx6x6x6x6x6  15mins.

side raises x10x3

*


----------



## striker (Oct 30, 2007)

Day 1 week 49 -- -oct 30

*

DeadLift @200x3x9


*


----------



## striker (Nov 5, 2007)

Day 2 week 49 NOV 5

*

EDT seated cable rows@100lbs 10x10x10x10x10x8x8x8x8x8

EDT inclined db press@50lbs 10x10x10x10x10x10  DIPS x5x5x5x5 BW

*


----------



## striker (Nov 6, 2007)

Day 3 week 49 NOV 7

*
EDT squats@190x8x8x8x8x5x5x5x5

standing tris extension x12x3

PullupsxBWx6x6x6x5x5x4

standing db curls x12x3

*


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Striker... how's it going?


----------



## striker (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Striker... how's it going?



yeah doing fine .but i gained 5lbs   back at 195lbs. . and back to deadlifting. .


----------



## striker (Nov 10, 2007)

Day 1 week 50 Nov 10

*

DL @210x3x9

military press @ 60lbsx12x3

side raises x8x3

*


----------



## striker (Nov 11, 2007)

Day 2 week 50 nov 12

*

EDT 

seated cable rows 10x6

inclined db press  10x5

*


----------



## striker (Nov 13, 2007)

Day 2 week 50 nov 14

*



EDT squat@195lbs 8x8x8x7x5x5x5x5  51reps --15mins

EDT arms 

lying french press 10x6
standing db curls 10x6


*


----------



## striker (Nov 16, 2007)

Day 1 week 51 nov 17

*
DL @220lbsx3x9

EDT 

military press 65lbsx10x6

pullups BW x2x2x2x2x2

*


----------



## striker (Nov 18, 2007)

Day 2 week 51 NOV 19

*

EDT 


Bench press @120 x10x6
BB rows @110x10x6


*


----------



## striker (Nov 20, 2007)

Day 3 week 51 nov 21

*

EDT 

squats @200lbsx6x6x6x6x6x6x5x5

EDT 

lying french press x35lbsx6x10
standing db curls x25lbsx6x10



*


----------



## striker (Nov 23, 2007)

Day 1 week 52 nov 24

*

DL @230lbsx3x6

EDT

military press x70lbsx10x6

pullups xBWx2x8

*


----------



## striker (Nov 27, 2007)

Day 2 --week 52 -- nov 28

*

EDT 

squats x205x6x6x6x6x6x5x5x5

EDT 

lying french press 40lbsx6x10

standing db curls x25x10x6




*


----------



## striker (Nov 30, 2007)

Day 1 week 53 --- dec 1

*

DL @240lbx3x6

EDT 


military press x80lbsx10x6

pullups xBWx4x4x4x4x4x4x4x4 --partials (bis)



*


----------



## striker (Dec 3, 2007)

Day 2 week 53 -- dec 3

*

EDT 

benchpress @ 140lbsx10x6
rows @115x10x5


declined db press x30lbsx12x3

*


----------



## striker (Dec 5, 2007)

Day 3 week 53 - --dec 5

*

EDT

Squats@210x5x5x5x5x5x5x5x5x3 = x43

EDT

lying french press @40lbsx10x6
standing outside db curls @25lbsx10x6

*


----------



## striker (Dec 8, 2007)

Day 1 week 54 --DEC 9

*

DL @250lbs x3x6

EDT

military press @85lbsx10x6

inside ez bar curl @40lbs x10x6

*


----------



## striker (Dec 9, 2007)

Day 2 week 54 -- Dec 10

*

EDT

Benchpress @150lbsx10x10x10x10x8x6
Lat pull down @100lbsx10x5


declined db press x12x3

*


----------



## striker (Dec 11, 2007)

Day 3 week 54 -- Dec 12

*

EDT

Squats@215lbsx5x5x5x5x5x5x3x3  --x36

EDT

lying french press @45lbsx10x10x10x10x8
standing outside db curl @25lbsx12x5

*


----------



## striker (Dec 15, 2007)

Day 1  week 55 -- Dec 16

*

progression

DL@260lbsx3x5

EDT


military press @90lbsx10x7

inside ez bar curl @40lbs x10x7
*


----------



## striker (Dec 16, 2007)

Day 2 --week 55 - dec 17


*

EDT

Benchpress @160lbsx10x10x8x7x6x6
Lat pull down @110lbsx10x6


declined db press 35lbsx12x3

*


----------



## striker (Dec 22, 2007)

*Day 2 ---dec 19

EDT 

Squats @220lbsx5x5x5x5x3x3x3x3  =x32

EDT

reverse grip pushdown @17.5lbsx10x6
outside db curl x25lbsx12x6


Day 3 -- Dec 22

DL @270lbsx3x5

EDT

Military press @95lbsx10x6
Concentration curls @20lbsx10x6


*


----------



## striker (Dec 23, 2007)

Day 1 week 57 -- DEC 24

*
EDT

benchpress @170lbsx6x7 = x42
lat pulldown @120lbsx8x6 = x48



*


----------



## striker (Dec 25, 2007)

Day 2 --week 57 -- Dec 26

*

EDT squats@225lbsx5x4x4x4x4x4x3x3 -- x31

EDT 

one arm reverse pushdown -- 20lbsx10x6
bb outside curl -- x10x6

*


----------



## striker (Dec 29, 2007)

Day 3 -- week 57 DEC 29

*
DL @280x3x5

EDT 

military press@ 100lbsx10x10x10x8x8x8 ===54
db concentration curls @20lbsx10x6

*


----------



## striker (Dec 31, 2007)

Day 1 week 58 -- DEC 31

*
EDT 

bench @180x5x7 =x35
lat pulldown@130lbsx10x10x10x8x8xx8 =x44



*


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Striker!  Keep up the workouts!


----------



## striker (Jan 1, 2008)

katt said:


> Happy New Year Striker!  Keep up the workouts!



thanks. . .same here


----------



## striker (Jan 1, 2008)

Day 2 --week 58 --Jan 2

*

EDT 

Squats @230lbsx3x10 ==x30

EDT 

one arm reverse triceps pushdownsx20lbsx10x7
bb outside curls x10x7
*


----------



## striker (Jan 5, 2008)

Day 3 week 59 -- jan 5

*

DL @290lbsx 3x4

EDT

Military press @120lbsx8x6
Concentration curls @25lbsx10x5

*


----------



## striker (Jan 6, 2008)

Day 1 week 60 -- jan 7



EDT 

bench @190lbsx5x5x5x3x3x3x3 = x27
latpull down @140lbsx10x10x10x6x5x5 =x51


----------



## striker (Jan 9, 2008)

Day 2 week 60 -- jan 9

EDT 

squats@235lbsx3x10 =x30

EDT 

one arm reverse triceps pushdownsx20lbsx10x10x10x10x10x8x6
bb outside curls x10x7


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2008)

Day 3 week 60 --jan 12


DL @300lbsx 3x3

EDT

Military press @125lbsx8x8x6x6x6x
Pullups xBWx5x5


----------



## striker (Jan 14, 2008)

Day 1 week 61 -- jan 14

EDT

bench @200lbsx3x3x3x3x3x3x3 = x21
latpull down @150lbsx6x6x6x6x6x6 =x36


----------



## striker (Jan 16, 2008)

Day 2 week 61 -- -jan 16

EDT

Squats @240lbsx10x3

EDT 

triceps pushdowns @40x10x7
seated db curls@20x10x7


----------



## striker (Jan 18, 2008)

day 3 week 61 --jan 19

DL @310lbsx 3x3

EDT

Military press @130lbsx8x6x6x5x5x3x3 == x36
Pullups xBWx5x5x5x5x5x3 --> x28


----------



## striker (Jan 20, 2008)

Day 1 week 62 --jan 21

EDT

bench @140lbsx10x10x9x8x8x8 -57reps
lat pulldown@160lbsx6x6 -36reps


----------



## striker (Jan 23, 2008)

EDT

Day 2 week 62 --jan 23

squats@245lbsx3x3x3x3x3x3x3x3x2 -x26reps

EDT
triceps pushdownsx40lbsx10x7
seated db outside curls x10x7


----------



## striker (Jan 25, 2008)

Day 3 week 62 --jan 26

progression
DL @310x3x6

EDT 
military press@135lbsx6x6x6x6x5x5
pullups@BWx4x5


----------



## striker (Jan 28, 2008)

Day 1 week 63 --jan 28

EDT

bench @150lbsx10x10x10x8x8x8 -54reps
lat pulldown@120lbsx10x6 -60reps


----------



## striker (Jan 30, 2008)

Day 2 --week 63 --Jan 30



EDT

Squats @140lbsx10x10x10x8x8x8x5 - x59reps

EDT

triceps pushdownsx40lbsx10x7
seated db outside curls x10x7


----------



## striker (Feb 2, 2008)

Day 3 week 63 --Feb 2

progression
DL @320x3x5

EDT
push press@140lbsx5x5x5x5x5x5 -x30
pullups@BWx4x5


----------



## striker (Feb 4, 2008)

Day 1 week 64 --Feb 4

EDT

bench @155lbsx10x10x10x6x6x6 -48reps
seated cable row@80lbsx10x6 -60reps


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow - you've got the high rep thing going on... How long are you going to stay with this program?


----------



## striker (Feb 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow - you've got the high rep thing going on... How long are you going to stay with this program?




i do high reps when i deload from a heavy scheme. ..


----------



## striker (Feb 6, 2008)

Day 2 --week 64 --Feb 6


EDT

Squats @145lbsx10x10x10x6x6x6x6 - x54reps

EDT

triceps extensionsx10lbsx10x7
seated db outside curls x10x6


----------



## striker (Feb 8, 2008)

Day 3 week 64 - feb 9

progression 

DL @330lbsx3x5

EDT
pushpress@145lbsx5x6
pullups@BWx3x4x4x4x4x4


----------



## striker (Feb 11, 2008)

Day 1 week 65 -- feb 11

EDT

bench press@150lbs x10x3
incl db press@45lbs x10x3

Seated cable rows@85lbsx10x6


----------



## striker (Feb 13, 2008)

Day 2 week 65 -- feb 13

EDT

Squats @150x10x10x10x10x6x6
LEg extensions x10x6

Arms

DB triceps extension x10x6
standing db outside curls x10x6


----------



## striker (Feb 16, 2008)

Day 3 week 65 --FEb 16

progression DL @ 340lbsx3x4

EDT

pushpress @150lbsx5x6 -x30reps
pullups@bwx5x5 -25reps


----------



## striker (Feb 18, 2008)

Day 1 week 66 - feb 18

EDT
Bench@150lbsx10x10x10x8
incl db press@45lbsx10x10

seated cable rows@90lbsx10x6


----------



## striker (Feb 20, 2008)

Day 2 week 66 --feb 20

EDT 

squats @155lbsx10x10x10x6x6   x42reps
leg extension 10x4

EDT

single db triceps extension x10x7
db hammer curls x10x7


----------



## striker (Feb 23, 2008)

Day 3 week 66 -feb 24

progression
DL@350lbsx2x3

EDT

pushpress @155lbsx5x5

pullups x5x5x5x3x3x3


----------



## striker (Feb 25, 2008)

Day 1 week 67 --feb 25

EDT

bench@160lbsx10x3
incl db press x10x3

seated cable rows@90lbsx10x3
single db rows x10x2


----------



## striker (Feb 27, 2008)

Day 2 week 67 --feb 27

EDT 

squats@160lbsx10x10x10x6x6  42reps
leg curl@40lbs x10x5

EDT
DIps@BWx8x5
DB hammercurls @25lbsx10x5


----------



## striker (Feb 29, 2008)

Day 3 week 67 --march 1

Deadlift - -DELOAD PHASE
210lbsx8x3

EDT
arnold press x 10x6
pullups @bwx5x6


----------



## striker (Mar 3, 2008)

Day 1 week 68 -- march 3

EDT

db bench press @45lbsx12x10x10x10x10x10
incl db press @50lbsx10x3


----------



## striker (Mar 5, 2008)

Day 2 week 68 -- march 5

EDT

Squats@165lbsx10x10x10x6x6  -x42reps
LEgcurls @45lbsx10x3

EDT

Dips@BWx8x8x8x8x8x6x6  -x52reps
bb curlsx10x7


----------



## striker (Mar 7, 2008)

Day 3 week 68 --march 8

Deadlift - -DELOAD PHASE
230lbsx5x5

EDT
arnold press@35lbs x10x10x10x8x8x8  -x54reps
pullups @bwx5x6  -x30reps


----------



## striker (Mar 10, 2008)

Day 1 week 69 -- march 10

EDT

db benchpress@45lbsx10x5
incl db press@50lbsx10x3

Chinups@BWx3x7

*********
bb rows 10x3


----------



## striker (Mar 12, 2008)

Day 2 week 69 --march 12

EDT

squat@170lbsx8x8x8x8x8x6x6x6  =58reps

EDT

dips@bwx10x10x10x10x5x5 =50reps
bb curlsx10x5


*********

leg curl @50lbsx10x3


----------



## striker (Mar 14, 2008)

Day 3 week 69 --march 15

Deadlift - -DELOAD PHASE
240lbsx3x5

EDT
arnold press@45lbsx6x7 -x42reps
pullups @bwx5x5x5x5x5x4x4 -x33reps


----------



## striker (Mar 16, 2008)

Day 1 week 70 -- march 16

EDT

db bench press@50lbsx10x5
chinups@bwx4x7

******
inclined bb press x12x3
bb rows x10x3


----------



## striker (Mar 18, 2008)

Day 2 week 70 - -march 18

EDT
squats @175lbsx10x10x10x6x6x6x6  -54reps

EDT
dips@bw+10lbsx10x10x5x5x5 -35reps
bb curlsx10x5

***
leg curlsx8x3


----------



## striker (Mar 23, 2008)

Day 3 week 70 --march 23

Deadlift - -DELOAD PHASE
250lbsx3x5

EDT
arnold press@45lbsx6x6x6x6x6x5 -x35reps
pullups @bwx5x5x5x5x5x3 -x30rep


----------



## striker (Mar 24, 2008)

Day 1 week 71 -- march 24

EDT

db benchpress@50lbsx10x5
incl bb press@95lbsx10x3

Chinups@BWx4x7

*********
bb rows 10x3


----------



## striker (Mar 29, 2008)

Day 2 week 71 march 26

EDT
Squats @180lbsx10x10x10x6x6x6x5   -53reps

EDT
Dips @BW+10lbsx5x6
seated db curls x 10x6

***
Leg curls@80lbsx6x4

Day 3 week 71 march 29

DL@260lbsx3x5

EDT
Arnold PRess @50lbsx5x7
Pullups @BWx4x6


----------



## striker (Mar 31, 2008)

Day 1 week 72 -- march 31

EDT

db benchpress@50lbsx12x5
incl bb press@100lbsx10x3

Chinups@BW+10lbsx3x3x3x2x2x2x2

*********
bb rows 12x4


----------



## striker (Apr 3, 2008)

Day 2 week 72 april 2


EDT
Squats @185lbsx10x8x6x6x6xx6x6x5  =53 reps

EDT

Dips BW+20lbsx10x5x5x5x5x3  =33 reps
seated db curls @25lbsx8x6


----------



## striker (Apr 5, 2008)

Day 3 week 72 april 5, 2008

DL@270lbsx3x5

EDT
Arnold PRess @50lbsx6x6  -36reps
Pullups @BWx5x6 +3 -33reps


----------



## striker (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 1 week  73

Db bench press@50lbsx12x6
incl db press 12x2

chinups+10lbsx2x8

Day 2 week 73

Squats@190lbsx10x6x6x6x5x5x4x4 -46reps


Dips+30lbsx5x5x5x5x3 -23reps

seated db curls10x5


Day 3 week 73

DL@280x5x3

arnold press@50lbsx7x7x7x75x4x4  -49reps
pullupsx5x5x5x5x5x3 28reps


----------



## striker (Apr 15, 2008)

Day 1 week 74 -- april 14

Bench press@65lbsx8x8x8x8x8x6x6 -52reps

chinups@+10lbsx3x3x3x3x2x2 18reps


----------



## striker (Apr 20, 2008)

Day 2 week 74 -- april 16

squats@195lbsx10x6x6x6x6x3x3x3x3  46reps

EDT

dips+30lbsx6x5 -30reps
seated db curls +30lbsx6x5  30reps


Day 3 week 74 -- april 19

DL @290lbsx3x5

EDT
arnold press @50lbsx 8x8x8x5x5x5  39reps
pullups@bw x5x5x5x3x3  18reps


----------



## striker (Apr 27, 2008)

Day 1 week 75  April 21

EDT

flat db press @65lbsx 9x9x8x8  x34reps
inclied bb press 10x8x8

chinups+10lbsx4x3x3x3x2x2x2  x19reps


Day 2 week 75
April 23

EDT
Squats@200lbsx8x8x6x6x5x5x5x3  43reps

lying french press 3x10
seated db outside curls 3x8



Day 3 week 75
April 26

Progression

DL@300lbsx3x3

EDT

DB press@50lbs x8x8x8x6x6x6  x42reps
pullups@BWx5x5  x25reps


----------



## striker (May 2, 2008)

Day 1 week 76 April 28

EDT

flat db press @65lbsx 10x10x10x8x6 x44reps
inclied bb press 10x8x8

chinups+10lbsx4x4x3x3x3 x17reps


Day 2 week 76
April 30

EDT
Squats@205lbsx6x6x6x6x6x5x5x5x5    44reps

lying french press 3x10
seated db outside curls 3x8



Day 3 week 76
May3

Progression

DL@310lbsx3x3

EDT

DB press@50lbs x10x8x8x8x8x8 x50reps
pullups@BWx5x5x3x3x3 x19reps


----------



## striker (May 9, 2008)

Day 1 week 77 May 5

EDT

inclinded db press@50lbsx 12x12x12x10x10x10   36reps
pullups +10lbs x4x4x4x4x3x3  25reps


Day 2 week 77 may 9

EDT

Squats@210lbsx6x6x6x6x5x3x3x3x3   41reps

db press (xreps) 
10 + 7xreps
10 + 3xreps
7  -
5  -

Pullups x5x5x5x5x3x3x3x3  32reps


----------



## striker (May 15, 2008)

Day 1 week 78  May 12

EDT

inclined db press@50lbsx 12x10x10x10x10  52reps
chinups+10lbsx4x4x4x3x3  18reps

declined db press
xreps:

12/8
12/8

Day 2 week 78 May 14

EDT

Squats@215lbsx6x6x5x5x5x3x3x3x  39reps



DB press @45lbs-35lbs drop set
10 - 8
10 - 8
8 - 8


----------



## striker (May 24, 2008)

Day 1 week 79 May 19

EDT

incl db press@50lbsx 6x10

chinups+20lbsx7x2


declined bb press: xreps
12/8
12/8

bb rows: xreps
10/6
10/6
10/6

Day 2 week 79 May 21

EDT:
Squats@220lbsx5x5x3x3x3x3x3x3x2x2  -32reps


db press@50lbs-35lbs  :drop set
8/10
8/10
6/8

LegCurl@90lbsx5x5

spidercurls :xreps
10/6
10/3
10/2

Day 3 week 79 May 24

DL@310lbsx3x3


lying french pressx4x12
standing db outsidecurls x3x10


----------



## striker (May 25, 2008)

Day 1 week 80  MAY 25

EDT

incl db press@65lbsx6x7  -42reps
chinups wide grip -- x2x7  14reps

declined bb press x12x3

db rows @25lbsx12x3


----------



## striker (Jun 2, 2008)

Day 2 week 80 MAY 27

EDT

Squats@225lbsx5x5x3x3x3x3x3x3x3   31reps

Dumbbell press -- drop set 

8/8
8/8
6/8

side raises x 3x12

Legcurl@45x6x6

single db curls

10/6
10/6
10


Day 3 week 80 MAY 31

DL@320lbsx3x3

lying french curl x3x13
standing db curlsx3x10


----------



## striker (Jun 9, 2008)

Day 1  week 81  jun2

EDT

incl. db press@65lbs 6x4
inclined bb press x 10x3

Chinups

bwx3x7


DB rows@30lbs x 10x3



Day 2   week 81 jun 4

EDT 

Squats@230lbsx3x10

seated db press@45lbsx10x3

Leg curls@90lbsx 7x3



Day 3   week 81 jun 7

DL@320lbsx3x3

lying french curls 12x4
standing outside db curls@30lbsx12x3


----------



## striker (Jun 17, 2008)

Day 1 week 82 -- June 9

EDT

inclined bb press@120lbsx12x5
chinups @bwx3x9


db rows@30lbsx12x3


Day 2 week 82 JUN 11

EDT

squats@235lbsx3x9  -27reps

seated DB press@45lbsx12x12x8

leg curls@90lbsx8x3


Day 3 week 82 -- Jun 14

EDT

DL@330lbsx2x2x2x2x2x1 

lying french press x 12x3

 db curls x 12x3


----------



## striker (Jun 27, 2008)

Day 1 week 83 - JUN 16

EDT

incl bb press @130lbsx10x7
Chinups + 10lbsx1x8


DB rows@35lbsx10x3

Day 2 week 83 - -JUN 18

EDT squats@240lbsx3x9

DB press@50lbs 10x10x8

legcurls 70lbsx10x2


Day 1 week 84 -- JUN 23

EDT 

incl bb press@135lbsx8x5

Chinups +10lbsx1x9

Day 2 week 84 -- JUn 25

squats@245lbsx3x9

db press@50lbsx10x3


----------



## striker (Jun 28, 2008)

Day 3 week 84 - -JUN 28

EDT 

DL @340lbsx1x10

lying french pressx10x3
db concentration curlsx10x3

leg curlsx10x12x12


----------



## striker (Jul 12, 2008)

Day 1  week 85 JUN 30

EDT 

bench press@140lbsx 10x8x8x8x8x8 50reps
chin ups+10lbsx2x2x2x2x2x2x1  13 reps

seated cable rowsx12x3


Day 2  week 85 JUL 2

20 rep squat

20x3

military press@120lbsx10x3

side raises 12x3


Day 3  week 85 JUL 5

EDT 

DL@350lbs9x1



Day 1   week 86 JUL 7

EDT 

benchpres@145lbsx8x8x8x6x6x6  42reps

chinups +20lbsx6x1



Day 2  week 86 JUL 9

20 rep squat

20x3

military press@120lbsx12x12x10

side raises 12x3



Day 3  week 86 JUL 12

arm day

NO DL


----------



## striker (Jul 28, 2008)

Day 1 week 87  -- JULY 14

EDT 

inclined Benchpress @145lbsx8x8x6x6x6x6x6  46reps
chinups+10lbsx2x5  10reps



Day 2 week 87 JUL 16

Squats 20x3 
military press 12x12x10


Day 3 week 87 JULY 19

no workout


Day 1 week 88 JUL 21

EDT 

incl bp@150lbsx6x7 48reps
chinups (parallel grip) +10lbsx3x3x3x2x2x2 15reps

seated cable rows x12x3


Day 2 week 88 jul 23

EDT
Squats@35lbs(each side) 10x6   60reps
military press@40each sidex10x10x10x10x8   48reps

Day 3 week 88 Jul 27 

Good morningsx25each side x 12x3

closegrip ez curlsx12x3


Day 1 week 89 JUL 28

EDT

incl bp @150lbsx6x6x6x5x5x5x5  38reps  --TIME TO CHANGE workout
chinups(parallel grip) 2x6  12reps-- TIME TO CHANGE


----------



## striker (Aug 4, 2008)

DAY 2 week 89 JUL 30

EDT 

squats 40lbs each side  10x6
military press 30lbs ea side 12x12x12x12x8   56reps



Day 3  week 89 AUG 2


GoodAM 40ea side 10x3

single arm tris pushdown x10x3
close grip ez bar curls x12x3



Day 1  week 90 Aug 4

inclined db press @40lbsx 10x6
chinups (over hand grip) 1x7


----------



## striker (Aug 5, 2008)

Day 2 week 90 AUG 6

EDT

squats @45lbseach side x10x5
military press @40lbs ea side 10x5

side raises 12x3

inclined db curls 10x3


----------



## striker (Aug 8, 2008)

Day 3 week 90 AUG 8

GoodMornings @45lbs ea side 10x3

ARMS

closegrip bp 12x2
db tris ext 12x2
single arm reverse pushdowns  12x3

bb curls 10x2
incl db curls 12x2
concentration curls x12x3


----------



## striker (Aug 14, 2008)

Day 1  week 91  aug 10

EDT

inclined db press @45lbs ea side 12x6  72reps
chinups overhand grip 2x6   12reps


Day 2   week 91  aug 12

EDT

Squats 55lbs ea side 10x4 40reps
military press 50 ea side 10x4  40reps

side raises 12x3
shrugs 12x2 


Day 3   week 91   aug 14

GoodAM 50 each side  10x3  

ARMS

triceps

db tris ext 12x2
close grip tris press 15x3
single reverse pushdown 15x2

biceps

seated incl db curls  12x2
standing bb curls 12x2
concentration curls 12x3


----------



## striker (Aug 16, 2008)

DAY 1 week 92 AUG 17

EDT

inclined db press @50lbs  10x5   50reps
chinups overhandgrip 2x6 12reps

---

bb rows - overhand grip 12x3

cable crossovers 12x3


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2008)

Day 1 week 93 AUG 23

EDT

squats 140lbs 10x10x10x10x5
inclined db press@50lbs 10x4

dips 5x5
leg curls 10x3


----------



## striker (Aug 23, 2008)

Day 2 week 93 AUG 24

EDT

military press 50 ea side 10x8x8x8x5   39reps
pullups @BW 3x5

bb rows 12x4
db preacher curls 12x3


----------



## striker (Aug 30, 2008)

Day 1 week 94 AUG 30

EDT

squats@150lbsx 8x8x8x8x6  38reps
incl db press@50lbs 12x5


dips 5x5



Day 2 week 94 AUG 31

EDT

military press 130lbs 8x8x6x6x6 40reps
pullups @BW 3x4x4x4x4

bb rows 12x4
db preacher curls 15x3


----------



## striker (Sep 5, 2008)

Day 1 week 95 sept 6

EDT

squats@160lbsx 8x8x6x6x6 34reps
incl db press@65lbs 8x6x6x6   26reps


----------



## striker (Sep 12, 2008)

EDT 

military press@  6x6 36reps
pullups 4x6 24reps


Day 1 week 96 Sept 13

EDT 

squats@170lbsx8x6x6x6  26reps
incl bench @65lbsx6x6x6x10 -- 28reps

Dips 7x3


----------



## striker (Sep 13, 2008)

Day 2 week 96 sept 14

EDT

military press 145lbs 6x5 30reps
pullups @BW 5x5

bb rows 12x4
db preacher curls 10x3


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 13, 2008)

.What's your weight now?


----------



## striker (Sep 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> .What's your weight now?




i think i am at 190lbs..  are my lifts strong or weak for my weight? any suggestions / comments .. or change in my routine?? 

thanks 


im working 5days a week on a regular office hours of 8am to 530pm(i have no more time to train during those days). so my free days are sat and sun only. . .


----------



## striker (Sep 21, 2008)

Day 1 week 97 sept 20

EDT

squats@180lbsx6x5 30reps
incl db press @65lbs x8x6x6x6  26reps

Dips

8x2

Day 2 week 97 sept 21

militarypress@150lbsx5x5 25reps

pullups 6x6x6x6x5   29reps

preacher curls x10x3


----------



## striker (Sep 27, 2008)

Day 1 week 98 sept 27

EDT

squats@190lbsx5x6 30reps
incl db press @45lbs 10x5 50reps

Dips

9x2


----------



## striker (Sep 27, 2008)

Day 2 week 98 sept 28

push press@155lbsx5x6 30reps

pullups 6x5x5x5x5 26reps

standing preacher curls x12x12x3


----------



## striker (Oct 3, 2008)

Day 1 week 99 OCT 4

EDT

squats@200lbsx5x5 25reps
flat bpress @90lbs 10x5 50reps


----------



## striker (Oct 5, 2008)

Day 2 week 99 oct 5

push press@160lbsx5x6 30reps

parallel grip pullups 3x3x3x3x3 15reps

standing preacher curls x8x3


----------



## striker (Oct 18, 2008)

Day 1 week 100 OCT 18

EDT

squats @220lbsx5x5 25reps

bench @90lbs 5x12 60reps

dips (chest) 3x5
triceps body push 3x8
db kickback 3x12

bb curls x3x12
alt db curls x3x8
DAY 2 week 100 -- OCT19

EDT

military press 60lbs x6x12  72reps

parallel grip chinups 3x8

side raise x3x12
db shrugs 3x12

tbar rows 3x12


----------



## striker (Oct 25, 2008)

Day 1 week 101 OCT 25

EDT

leg press @90lbsx12x6 72reps

bench @100lbs 5x12 60reps

cable crossovers 12x3
triceps body push 3x10
db kickback 3x12

bb curls x3x12
alt db curls x3x10


----------



## striker (Oct 25, 2008)

DAY 2 week 101 -- OCT26

EDT

military press 80lbs x12x12x12x10x10 56reps

parallel grip chinups 3x6

side raise x3x12
db shrugs 3x12

tbar rows 4x12


----------



## striker (Nov 2, 2008)

Day 1 week 103 -- OCT 31

bench press @110lbs x12x12x12x10   46reps

incl hammer press 12x3

military press @60lbs 12x4
side raise 12x3

db shrugs 12x3

bb curls 12x3
alt db curls 10x3




DAY 2 week 103 - NOV 1

legpress @110lbsx12x4
strait leg DL @50lbsx 12x4

chinups 5x2

tbar rows 12x4


----------



## striker (Nov 4, 2008)

Day 1 week 104 --NOV 4

benchpress @110lbsx12x12x10x10x10
incl hammer press 12x3
cable crossovers 15x3


db kickback 12x2

bb curls 12x4
alt db curls 10x3


----------



## striker (Nov 6, 2008)

Day 2 week 104 -- NOV 6


military press @80lbs 10x5
side raise 12x3

db shrugs 12x3


----------



## striker (Nov 11, 2008)

Day 1 week 105 --NOV 11

benchpress @120lbsx10x5
incl hammer press 12x3
cable crossovers 15x3

db kickback 12x3

standing ez curls 15x4
seated alt db curls 12x3

db shrugs 20x4


----------



## striker (Nov 14, 2008)

Day 1 week 106 --NOV 15

legpress@140lbsx5x12

bench press@130x3x10 @140x2x6

incl hammer press 3x10

cable crossovers 12x3

db kickback 12x3

standing ez curls 15x4
seated alt db curls 10x3


----------



## striker (Nov 21, 2008)

Day 1 week 106 --NOV 19

military press @90lbs 10x5
side raise 12x3

db shrugs 12x3

db kickback 12x3

standing ez curls 15x4
seated alt db curls 12x3

DAY 2 week 106 -- NOV 21


benchpress @120lbsx10x2  @ 130x8x810
incl hammer press 10x3
cable crossovers 15x3

parallel grip chinups 2x6
tbar rows 4x12


----------

